# Aphonopelma chalcodes burrow outside of Tucson AZ



## AntlerAlchemist (Apr 14, 2017)

I went for my evening hike at Saguaro National Park East. I am always on the look out for tarantula burrows. I found two today but alas I only took pictures of one. They are quite plentiful if you know where to look. The two I saw today were approximately 1.5 inches across. It seems a lot of the tarantulas are doing some spring cleaning. The one pictured seemingly removed a lot of dirt from it's burrow. A lot of the burrows seem to be recently dug out.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## The Snark (Apr 14, 2017)

Wow. Look at the diversity of that environment. Even at a glance, a very complex ecosystem.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RepugnantOoze (Apr 14, 2017)

Hopefully you're not collecting from the Park!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Sad 1


----------



## AntlerAlchemist (Apr 15, 2017)

No just admiring! I had some people that wanted to see what the natural habitat looked like for the A. chalcodes. So i went on the lookout for an occupied burrow and snapped pictures of it as well as the surrounding environent.

Reactions: Love 2


----------



## Titandan (Jul 13, 2017)

Why? Is it illegal to collect from a park?


----------



## Smokehound714 (Jul 14, 2017)

Titandan said:


> Why? Is it illegal to collect from a park?


It's federally illegal to collect animals from national parks. It's illegal to collect animals from state parks at the state level.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

